# HMS Royal Arthur Corsham



## jjandellis (Feb 27, 2011)

There are already some really good posts on this place for the history........ however now its seems its just as attractive for its elaborate graffiti as its attraction as a derelict site..... the following snippits  are from the local Corsham paper

The derelict Royal Arthur site in Neston is still a “risk to the public” with “continued unauthorised access” taking place that is causing numerous issues in the local area. The issue has been reported to the Wiltshire Council where it the site was deemed as being a “nuisance” but do you agree?

The swimming pool in HMS Royal Arthur where a member of the public fell through during the winter time.
HMS Royal Arthur has not been in use for a number of years but past attempts to padlock it and prevent people entering have proved unsuccessful. 

Padlocks have now been placed on the premises, but venturing into the abandoned site is “such an attractive thing for people.” 

“It’s a wreck. It’s a health hazard and I’m so glad that the gates are locked,” commented Mrs Doohan further, “The best thing that could happen is that it could be developed into a care home. They have planning permission to do it but the financial implications now are different than they were a few years ago.”





































There is still alot of asbestos around and it is unsafe .... however its nice to walk around and I think that some ( and i do only mean some ) of the graffiti is really great ( CONTROVERSIAL )...... I would be interested to hear any comments about what others think of graffiti.......... I loved some of the stuff at Hellingly..


----------



## jjandellis (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## krela (Feb 27, 2011)

This place is like my second home.

I would be curious to know what people think about it too, the better pieces I mean, not the crap tagging.

I edited the thread title btw, you missed out the 'royal'.


----------



## Curious Dragon (Feb 27, 2011)

That first one, the octopus, is truely amazing and an amazing example of graffiti which is far from mindless.
Its brilliant and should be preserved


----------



## klempner69 (Feb 27, 2011)

We love Arthur too..the graff seems to change regularly but the octopus looks very clever.


----------



## Badoosh (Feb 27, 2011)

Some of the graf here is really good, with varying styles. I particularly like the octupus one above. On our visit last year we walked out of a building to see an artist doing his stuff, i'll try & find the pic. Love it or hate it, it's actually the graf that makes this place, although I would like to see some pics in its early days of dereliction.


----------



## jjandellis (Feb 27, 2011)

here is a couple more on the graffiti side of things .....


----------



## Snips86x (Apr 21, 2011)

This place looks amazing and I'm struggling to find it. Can anyone pin point it please?


----------



## tommo (Apr 21, 2011)

Parsons1986 said:


> Can anyone pin point it please?




normally No......... but with royal arthur its not an issue the place is well know and to be fair u should be able to google earth it or with google be able to find it, but being in a good mood i am more than happy to help u out 

this is arthur, the main gates are locked but i am sure u can find another way in if u look  but a word of warning dont go exploring the underground stuff in the area at the moment, its a little dodgy :icon_evil

PM me when u get in a min as well please 

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&q=corsham&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Corsham,+United+Kingdom&ll=51.413742,-2.215451&spn=0.004952,0.017542&t=h&z=17


also if your in the area have a look at leadfield explosives factory, not loads there but still a good walk round and some interesting bits and bobs left there 

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&q=corsham&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Corsham,+United+Kingdom&ll=51.418462,-2.208429&spn=0.001238,0.004385&t=h&z=19


----------



## Badoosh (Apr 21, 2011)

tommo said:


> also if your in the area have a look at leadfield explosives factory, not loads there but still a good walk round and some interesting bits and bobs left there



We popped by here a few weeks back & was quite surprised at what remains on the site. Made for an interesting few minutes to kill.


----------



## tommo (Apr 21, 2011)

yeah its ok just a little trashed now, i have just mailed u again fella will have to catch up soon


----------



## Badoosh (Apr 21, 2011)

tommo said:


> yeah its ok just a little trashed now, i have just mailed u again fella will have to catch up soon



Sorted 

What was the site just above Arthur? Now just concrete bases clearly seen on GE still.


----------



## tommo (Apr 21, 2011)

Badoosh said:


> Sorted
> 
> What was the site just above Arthur? Now just concrete bases clearly seen on GE still.



sure it was to do with the accomodation for corsham during the war, if u change the time scale on google earth to 1945 u will see them there and the work in progress they where all over the place



its explained more in here http://corsham.thehumanjourney.net/


----------



## nelly (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice work, good to see you on it again


----------



## smiler (Apr 23, 2011)

krela said:


> I would be curious to know what people think about it too, the better pieces I mean, not the crap tagging.





Some of the graffiti that I come across while I am nosing around where I shouldn’t be is downright artistic , a pleasure to see and I wish that I had the talent of the folk, that did them, Tagging however is just an ego trip and in my opinion desecrates dereliction.
Well that’s my rant for the month.


----------



## krela (Apr 23, 2011)

smiler said:


> Some of the graffiti that I come across while I am nosing around where I shouldn’t be is downright artistic , a pleasure to see and I wish that I had the talent of the folk, that did them, Tagging however is just an ego trip and in my opinion desecrates dereliction.
> Well that’s my rant for the month.



I was talking specifically about the stuff at royal arthur, but never mind.


----------



## tommo (Apr 23, 2011)

I really like the stuff at Arthur, it's art in my eyes and very creative not only will alot of the big stuff take time but wouldn't be cheap, some of it changes all the time but there is some really old stuff there, it's just a shame now that it gets tagged so much as alot of the good stuff was always tag free for ages


----------



## Snips86x (Apr 26, 2011)

krela said:


> This place is like my second home.
> 
> I would be curious to know what people think about it too, the better pieces I mean, not the crap tagging.
> 
> I edited the thread title btw, you missed out the 'royal'.



Visited this place yesterday which was unfortunatley brief as we'd spent 4 hours at RAF Rudloe Manor. It looks amazing and would love to do a complete tour of this place if anyone has plans to visit?


----------



## tommo (Apr 26, 2011)

well after nelly posted the link for cardington hangers i started looking round for other stuff and found this 



HMS royal arthur
 http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=66282 

and this is arthur as well just outside the sports hall u can see the concrete wall with 3 round circles in, its still there today, look back at your pics

http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=51028

 http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=58130


----------



## nelly (Apr 26, 2011)

tommo said:


> well after nelly posted the link for cardington hangers i started looking round for other stuff and found this



I think the Pathe News website is just about to take a battering from DP'ers who will start searching for all kinds of stuff


----------

